# Do you prefer



## Keno Star (May 8, 2012)

Do you prefer strawberries with whipped cream or chocolate?​


----------



## 1544c (May 11, 2012)

i loves me the chocolate!


----------



## landpirate (May 11, 2012)

now do you mean strawberries with whipped cream, or strawberries with chocolate, or just plain old chocolate? strawberries with Cream all the way in any case.


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 5, 2012)

strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 5, 2012)

I like whipping strawberries, but that's just me.

...and why am I telling this to another dude???????


----------

